# Clean Face?



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

That's ridiculous,as far as I know face feet and tail are included in a poodle trim,and most groomers will shave the face quite short unless you ask them not too. Not sure how much 85dollars is in English pounds,but I only pay 35 pounds for my standards groom. I shave him myself inbetween as I like poodle faces to be nice and velvety soft and short. It's the best thing isn't it to kiss a big shaved poodle face! Might be worth looking for another groomer.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have NEVER been charged extra for having any of my previous standards face trimmed tight. Currently I have a puppy so I cannot comment as of 2013 on that - but with owning spoos for 17 years prior to this one - NEVER EVER was I charged additional costs to do the face close... 

Agree with the above comment about the feet and face...that's a bunch of  to be charged more for the face

I would question the groomer, at the very least, what is his/her justification on charging additional costs when you are paying for a **full groom** I do not see the face being an à la carte service in addition to a groom...

Carrie-e: 85 english pounds is roughly $130 USD - not cheap.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

That is a lot of money for Buffalo. I paid that, incl. tip, when I was in Hoboken, a super expensive town right outside Manhattan. I too was never charged extra for a clean face! Good luck finding another groomer.


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

If they are shaving the face regardless it shouldn't cost any different. After all it just means using a different blade. That said, do be careful if you ask for totally clean (in my book a 40 blade) that they don't clipper burn them. I have however seen that many groomers now are going for the gusto, charging one fee for body but if you want face "too" it is extra and another extra for feet. Start shopping around and don't forget references (theirs! haha)


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I've never been charged extra for that either here in Virginia 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I pay 35 English pounds,not dollars. My groomer is reasonable,and I have always used her for my other poodles. Would be horrified if I had to pay 85 English pounds!


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

that isnt a 'clean face' at all!!
maybe take a photo in, or suggest using a number 10 blade for the face, you definatly should not be charged more for this!
if it was a lot of shaping work like setting a japanese style head might cost a lil more (like a conti would cost more then a miami as theres more work to it)
Its standard for the face to be shaved, even the breeders shave them at 5 weeks before they go to homes


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

I agree on both points - your groomer sounds inexperienced with poodles, an extra charge for a clean face is crazy! And those picture you posted are not a clean face. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Seriously silly. Not only am I a groomer but most if my friends are groomers. A clean ft is "normal". Now I don't go shorter than a #15 on pet poodles but I do not nor do I know of any groomers that charge more for clean face. I would charge more for a Conti., Scandi due to the pattern requirements but not a regular Poodle cut nor Asian, 1/2 my Poodle clients are in Asian styling. $ 85 is average for a Spoo.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I thought it was standard procedure to clean-shave a poodle, unless you ask not to.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep, the nose looks a little long for sure. I know around here (Chicago area) spoos are about $80; Sunny is $55.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Like everyone said - that is not a clean face (to me, a #30 or 40 blade) - that looks like 8 weeks post having a clean face!
And, even if they actually did it, and extra charge for the face is absurd!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your responses. I guess I am not ridiculous for being unhappy about the up charge. I have been to several groomers in the area and have yet to find anyone who does exactly what I ask for, or it is a lot of money. I was going to Petsmart for awhile because it was only around $65, but it was shoddy work. Her ears were uneven and I would have the fix the mess they would make of her face. If I mentioned an area that wasn't done properly, I would get an attitude. I just don't know how to find a reputable poodle groomer in my area. It is super frustrating. The only one I found that I really liked was about $100 for a groom. That is just so expensive when I take her every 5 weeks. I am so frustrated. I wish I could just do it myself!:argh:


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

My profile picture is from the groomer that I liked the best, but was extremely expensive. She did such an amazing job though.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

liljaker said:


> Yep, the nose looks a little long for sure. I know around here (Chicago area) spoos are about $80; Sunny is $55.


Wow! I am paying more here in Buffalo. Doesn't seem right. Zoe is a standard poodle but isn't that big either. I could see if she was a 70lb Spoo, it might be a bit more expensive, but she is only about 42 pounds.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Have you tried asking your Vet for a recommendation? They usually know all of the local groomers - see the kind of work they do, and know if they cause many injuries.
Why don't you learn to groom your own - I got tired of getting terrible jobs, and spending a fortune many years ago, began to do my own, and never looked back! And I actually HATE doing it, but every time that I do, I feel very happy thinking "I just saved 200 bucks (previously 300), AND my girls are safe at home!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree with the others that up charge is ridiculous and that is not a clean face. I found my groomer by going to a dog show and met someone in my area. It is a bit of a drive but worth it to me to get someone who knows what they are doing. Perhaps you could find a groomer that way also. Poodle people always seem to know other poodle people.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah that isn't a clean face, but often groomers have customers bring their dogs back if they didn't get the groom they wanted. Can you take her back and get them to correct it for free? Most groomers would be happy to do that and keep your repeat business. By the way, happy to see you on here again! Zoe is so beautiful.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly is a mini and I just had her clipped into a scandi.....It cost me $100.00 to have that pattern set. Her 'next time' will be $80.00 but that is because she is being done by a strictly 'poodle groomer' and here in San Diego just a 'pet groom' on a mini is about $45-$60! Until I feel brave enough to try doing it myself I'll only be keeping up her feet and face myself. I was told by my last 'pet' groomer that because of razor burn, groomers here pretty much only use a 10 or 15 blade on faces. That is one of the reasons I decided to try and find a 'real' poodle groomer and I also learned to do Molly's face myself! A good way to find a poodle groomer is to contact your local poodle club for recommendations.

P.S. My 'poodle' groomer used a 30 on Molly's face and a 40 on her feet!!!! I was pleased!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Indiana said:


> Yeah that isn't a clean face, but often groomers have customers bring their dogs back if they didn't get the groom they wanted. Can you take her back and get them to correct it for free? Most groomers would be happy to do that and keep your repeat business. By the way, happy to see you on here again! Zoe is so beautiful.


Thank you! It's has been awhile. Life gets crazy with 3 kids. They are in 3 different schools, all sorts of sports...I am never bored. So great to see you all too.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

*Tia's clean face*

Had Tia's face and feet shaved at the groomer today,she does her for me while I wait and only charges me five pounds,she clips her nails and pops in a pretty bow. I'm lucky to have such a nice groomer as I'm nervous about shaving Tia's tiny face,Billy's big standard one is so much easier to do!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

FFT should be a standard part of any groom. The charge seems a bit high as well. During the winter when Lexi is in a lamb cut and the groomer has to hand scissor all of it, I pay $80.00 plus tip.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Five pounds is about $7 to $8 so I think it's a good deal. Tia looks very pretty indeed.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Figure an hourly rate. If a groomer charges $40.00 for a Toy or Mini: & that is 1 hour. So if a Spoo takes 2 hours then $80.00 & if 3 hrs then $120.00. Etc...

I would spend the $100.00 on the good groomer you liked & stretch on you appt. time frame from what you are doing now at 5 wks & go every 8 weeks instead. Keep up with the coat care in between your spots. $100 x 6 (xyear)= 600.00 from good groomer. $85 x 10 (xyear)= $850.00 from bad groomer. Good groomer rules in my book.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I charge more for clean feet, since that DOES take longer for me, but I don't for a clean face unless the dog is difficult. Shaving a face is much faster than trimming it for me.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LOL! That isn't a poodle face, it is a doodle face.  Or, a Lou poodle face, which is not what people usually want when they ask for a poodle face. 

Next time tell them you want a 15 blade on his face. Most people like that length, but you can also ask for a 10 blade, which will be fuzzy with a couple of weeks. That is short, but not super, super short. Bring a picture. Better yet....I would find a new groomer. If they don't know how to shave a poodle face properly, they won't know where to shave on the neck or sides of the face or between the eyes. 

I thought my groomer was new to poodles, but my goodness, I don't think yours has even cracked the poodle grooming book.

Ask about frequency discounts. I can't stand to let mine go more than two weeks and I receive a large discount for going every two weeks. It's less work for the groomer and you have a dog who looks good almost all the time. I pay less than half of what you pay, but I go every two weeks.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

I groom my own. Self taught, not "perfect" but good enough for pets. 

I use a 15 on their face, feet, tail and partial tummy. I use a 4 every where else except for the top knot, ears & tail. 

Like someone said, I dread doing it because of the work, but when I had 2, I wouldn't have been able to afford the grooms. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

well poodle grooming is expensive and that is why many spoo owners do much of their own grooming, to save. If I wasnt a groomer I would never have a spoo. I dont know any groomers around me that charge extra for clean feet and face, that is a standard for poodles. I agree with 3dogs, when weight the pros and cons, $100 is very reasonable, and you can do maintainence in between


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

3dogs said:


> Figure an hourly rate. If a groomer charges $40.00 for a Toy or Mini: & that is 1 hour. So if a Spoo takes 2 hours then $80.00 & if 3 hrs then $120.00. Etc...
> 
> I would spend the $100.00 on the good groomer you liked & stretch on you appt. time frame from what you are doing now at 5 wks & go every 8 weeks instead. Keep up with the coat care in between your spots. $100 x 6 (xyear)= 600.00 from good groomer. $85 x 10 (xyear)= $850.00 from bad groomer. Good groomer rules in my book.


I do try to figure it as an hourly rate. She is there for 3 hours, so it isn't a bad deal considering. I definitely need to get better at keeping her up during the in between times.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

outwest said:


> LOL! That isn't a poodle face, it is a doodle face.  Or, a Lou poodle face, which is not what people usually want when they ask for a poodle face.


Exactly!!!!


----------

